# SUKONDEE



## jen52 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,anyone tried sukondee?for ibs ive been searching for 20yrs for so called miracle products and spent a fortune Ive just read about this product,but its another expensive product and wondered if anyone here had heard of it or tried it before i spend again.many thanks.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well there really are not ANY miracle products so let that fact be your guide.


----------



## mid (Mar 28, 2012)

A friend who is a fellow sufferer, told me about Sukondee so I gave it a try.I have IBS-A and was in agony sometimes with stomach cramps.I found it very effective in relieving trapped gas.It's a bit pricey but the course is for 3 months supply


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

BQ said:


> Well there really are not ANY miracle products so let that fact be your guide.


This is pretty much it in simple terms.


----------



## mid (Mar 28, 2012)

IBS is incurable apparently so you won't find a miracle cure.Something that relieves the symptoms so that you can live a normal life is the best you can hope for.


----------

